# Trying to recall a short line boxcar...



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

I remember seeing a boxcar for a shortline that is no longer in operation but now I cannot remember the name! Grrrr.

I remember the boxcar was blue, and was something like Portland and ? or something along those lines. I lost a bid for one on ebay a few months back and I also recall seeing an N Scale boxcar with the name and it was going for really expensive because it was a rare short line...

I know not a lot of information, and I may have the name wrong but does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Finally remembered*

I finally remembered the short line, and I was way off.. 

It is the Corinth and Counce short line...I have only found a few of these for sale on ebay. 

For what it is worth, a pic of a Corinth and Counce Boxcar:


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Where did this RR operate?


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

I Am Fasha said:


> Where did this RR operate?


I found the boxcar while watching some youtube videos...

Here is some more info:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corinth_and_Counce_Railroad


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I love old short lines!


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

OK, glad you found it.

I'm familiar with the CCR boxcars, but you said "Portland" in the original post, so I didn't make any possible connections here.

Some other shortline roadnames that appeared on light-blue boxcars included
Escanaba & Lake Superior (ELS)
St Lawrence Railroad (NSL)
Pickens Railroad (PICK)
Penninsula Terminal (PT)
Middleton & New Jersy (MNJ)
Meridian & Bigbee (MB)
Piedmont and Northern (PN)


----------

